# Is your DS's internal clock accurate?



## Rayder (Feb 23, 2010)

Digital clock accuracy is pretty flaky in standard wall clocks.  Some are accurate, others are not.  Even multiples of the same clock can run fast or slow.  So I'm curious....

How well does your DS keep time?


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 23, 2010)

mine is the same time as my cell phone & the time on my tv so its pretty accurate


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, still accurate.


----------



## Gore (Feb 23, 2010)

it's a minute or less slower than my PC, havent been on wifi in over a year I believe, so seems pretty good to me


----------



## Rayder (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine stays pretty accurate too.  I was playing Heart on Clubhouse Games and noticed my time was an hour off....apparently I never set it for daylight savings.  I compared it to the clock we have that updates its time automatically and it was only 1 minute slow.  Seeing as how it's been over a year since I worried about the DS clock, I'd say it's pretty accurate.

I was just curious if anyone has one where the DS's clock always loses or gains time.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 2 DS's, on the older one the time was set on that approx 18 months ago and it is still at the same time as my PC.

The same for the newer one, that is still accurate with the PC which was set approx 4 months ago.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wait the DS Clock updates itself when you go on Wifi?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 23, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wait the DS Clock updates itself when you go on Wifi?


I would like to know this too...


----------



## Elritha (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is still pretty accurate. Only thing I needed to adjust for was DST.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is 0.00045 milliseconds slow. Though I don't really care.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

Never had any problems with the DS's internal clock, seems like it doesn't lose or gain time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did however have major problems with Pokémon Emerald though, after 2 years the clock was more than 7 hours behind...


----------



## rastsan (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to check and fix my ds's clock every three months as it would lose three to five days during that time and the clock itself would never be right.  
I stopped doing that a year ago cause it really doesn't matter as I quite literally have 27 clocks in my very small apartment of which I only use 3 (the bathroom, bedroom and kitchen) when I realized this I disabled the ones I didn't need or use and got rid of them


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2010)

The time is accurate (I think, didn't check accurately) if I play games and switch it off.

BUT if I set an alarm clock and let the DS switched on/powered for hours, it will became very late/slow.
I don't know why though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In my opinion, it's the same quartz which time the seconds, being on or off, it shouldn't affect it. ... or maybe there's no quartz, only electronic based.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 23, 2010)

Mines accurate.  Tis a DSi though, so it's newer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 23, 2010)

My DS Lite loses about 4 minutes a month.

its very frustrating


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, no.

My DSes keep time very well.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine is about 58 minutes too fast, I assume this may be from when the clock's changed back near the beginning of winter? I assume they would not update automatically?

So other than that it is pretty close. 

However, not even atomic clocks can keep the correct time - which just proves that time itself is a complete abstract concept.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope, DS clocks are totally manual, they don't update themselves.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Nope, DS clocks are totally manual, they don't update themselves.


Hence you can use unpatched Pokemon distribution carts by setting the clock back


----------



## Porobu (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes it is because my DS LIte is NEW


----------



## bdr9 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Mine is 0.00045 milliseconds slow. Though I don't really care.


How did you figure that out?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

i think mine is pretty much acurate


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

My DS clock seems pretty accurate. I use it as an alarm clock and it always seems to wake me up on time. Not a minute late. Sometimes after a year, it's off by 2 minutes or so but I change it back manually.

Can anybody provide a technical reason on why digital clocks go off by a minute or so every once in a while?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> Can anybody provide a technical reason on why digital clocks go off by a minute or so every once in a while?


Probably simply because they aren't programmed accurately enough. When you think about it, a second is 9,192,631,770 caesium vibrations, and the atomic clocks use this. Most clocks only need to keep an approximate time, as most people would probably live with it. Plus, you probably wouldn't want caesium in a DS.


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine works pretty well


----------



## Hidoshi (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine is really acurate
It's somewhere in 2014 now (thanks to: The World Ends With You), so I already know what time it is in 2014 ^^


----------



## The Pi (Mar 28, 2010)

my dsi is perfect but my ds phat is a hour slow each mouth but i did get it as soon as it came out march 2005 lol


----------



## updowners (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine has the right date but it's around 5 minutes too slow :S


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 30, 2010)

My clock is less than 5 seconds away from the real time. 

Use http://www.time.is


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 30, 2010)

My 4 year old ds phat is pretty accurate. Its 5 minutes off! Though I set my clock like that.

No problems with DST but that's because of where I live.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> My clock is less than 5 seconds away from the real time.
> 
> Use http://www.time.is


I have a Wave Ceptor watch and I can tell you that (obviously) that site is absolutely correct.

My computer's clock was 3.0 seconds behind, updated with time.windows.com, and now my computer has the exact time too.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Mine is 0.00045 milliseconds slow. Though I don't really care.



It could be the difference between life and death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah its pretty accurate, and Wifi has NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I've never bothered to check, its never been off afaik


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty accurate, may lose a minute or 2 a month.


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to tell me there is a clock in DS.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

By design, the DS should only be off by a few seconds on a yearly basis because a year is 365 calendar days (24 hours exactly), but it takes 365 days, 6 hours, and a few seconds for Gaia to orbit Helios. We invented an extra calendar day, February 29th, to compensate for four extra sets of 6 hours; but the extra few seconds per year are not accounted for on the DS clock's automated counting system.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

Oh S***!
I havent fed my Nintendogs!

--Scenario... That's the time I mess around with the clock to keep my dogs alive


----------



## .Chris (May 8, 2010)

Very. Haven't changed its time since daylight savings.


----------



## Balee56 (May 15, 2010)

It's very accurate.Maybe a few seconds off,but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## iMinotauro (May 19, 2010)

Mine says thing like 23:32, I hate this!
(hahha and no my ds can't talk)


----------



## Ben_j (May 19, 2010)

Can't answer the poll. Mine was a bit off, like a few minutes per months


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2010)

Probably my most accurate clock besides the one on my PC.


----------

